# Kansas City Summer 2014?



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2014)

So I have been talking with another cuber about hosting a competition in Kansas City, KS (Well a little south of it). We are wondering how many people would likely attend. We are planning for it to be late June (so everyone is out of school). So is their interest?

Not sure about events yet but I'm thinking:
Definitely:
2x2
3x3
OH
Pyraminx
Skewb

Possibly:
4x4
5x5
BLD

Again not sure but I'm leaning toward those. So who might attend?


----------



## Mikel (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds awesome but 4ish hours away.


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

I would go. 6 hrs isn't too bad.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 6, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Sounds awesome but 4ish hours away.  pizza?



Stop being a little baby :3 

I would go though! :tu


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2014)

Lol. I told the guy I am working with that the MN gang would come and maybe Mikel. Accurate prediction lol. 

Is anyone a delegate who wants to come? We haven't asked anyone yet.


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. I told the guy I am working with that the MN gang would come and maybe Mikel. Accurate prediction lol.
> 
> Is anyone a delegate who wants to come? We haven't asked anyone yet.



Most of the MN people will go, and if you suck up the drive and go to Brandon's I bet he'll show.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Most of the MN people will go, and if you suck up the drive and go to Brandon's I bet he'll show.


It'll be sweet to see you do skewb if you come.


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It'll be sweet to see you do skewb if you come.



That reminds me-

Ryan, two or three rounds of skewb? Please please please? I'll run the rounds for you if you do.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> That reminds me-
> 
> Ryan, two or three rounds of skewb? Please please please? I'll run the rounds for you if you do.



How many will it take, lol? We'll see based on demand. I want to run them so I can announce when you break the WR. 

Problem about going to Mikel's is I can't drive. I doubt it. Sorry Brandon. But we have bld


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> How many will it take, lol? We'll see based on demand. I want to run them so I can announce when you break the WR.
> 
> Problem about going to Mikel's is I can't drive. I doubt it. Sorry Brandon. But we have bld



Preferably 3 XD
Edit: what's the date looking like on this.. Please say early to mid June?
I'm usually gone in July.. 
Late may is also good, just make sure it's after the Moyu skewb releases.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Preferably 3 XD



DON'T YOU DARE TAKE CAFFEINE


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> DON'T YOU DARE TAKE CAFFEINE



I WON'T IF I GET THREE ROUNDS..

caffeine.. ugh. Makes me think of 8.04... I'll go cry now.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I WON'T IF I GET THREE ROUNDS..
> 
> caffeine.. ugh. Makes me think of 8.04... I'll go cry now.



Hey calm down Haiyan. We'll see. 

Rami: We may have to stop Chris from doing 2x2. #letsgo #rami2014


----------



## Mikel (Apr 6, 2014)

Do you have a suitable venue to use?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 6, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Do you have a suitable venue to use?


Not yet.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 6, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Do you have a suitable venue to use?



Yeah not yet but we are working on it. Any ideas/pointers?


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah not yet but we are working on it. Any ideas/pointers?



Make sure it has really good, even lighting. Preferably a less warm light. Or if possible having windows is awesome, natural light is ideal


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Hey calm down Haiyan. We'll see.
> 
> Rami: We may have to stop Chris from doing 2x2. #letsgo #rami2014



Ouch


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ouch


If you and john fail and I do well I can win!
#yearofthekennan

jk


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 7, 2014)

Put in 7x7 and I will go!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ouch



Haha. I'm kidding. Two potential WRs would be pretty cool.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Haha. I'm kidding. Two potential WRs would be pretty cool.


Yes, the potential WR's would be awesome! So what do you think about adding 7x7 like ChickenWrap said?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yes, the potential WR's would be awesome! So what do you think about adding 7x7 like ChickenWrap said?



It would take a while but I don't see why not.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> It would take a while but I don't see why not. pizza?



2 Votes for 7x7


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> It would take a while but I don't see why not.


I was wondering, since events like 5x5 and 7x7 don't require as much undivided attention from the judges like 3x3 and other ones. We could have people judge two people at the same for those if we decide to do them, so that wouldn't make it as long with events taking a lot of time.

*1e1a*) A judge may judge multiple competitors simultaneously at the discretion of the Delegate, as long as the judge is able to ensure that all WCA Regulations are followed at all times.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I was wondering, since events like 5x5 and 7x7 don't require as much undivided attention from the judges like 3x3 and other ones. We could have people judge two people at the same for those if we decide to do them, so that wouldn't make it as long with events taking a lot of time.
> 
> *1e1a*) A judge may judge multiple competitors simultaneously at the discretion of the Delegate, as long as the judge is able to ensure that all WCA Regulations are followed at all times.



I don't know. We can do them separately.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 7, 2014)

Ryan, my best advice for the events list is to just do what you think is best for yourself and everyone else - you can never please everyone in a one-day competition. I also think it's best to find a venue first, and then a willing delegate as well so you can discuss what is feasible for a first time competition.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I don't know. We can do them separately.


Alright. I don't even have a 7x7 yet, so i don't know why i agreeing about it lol


----------



## Mikel (Apr 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> you can never please everyone in a one-day competition.



This is true. When Mike Hughey held 15/19 events in one day at Indiana 2012, people were still mad there was no 5x5!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Ryan, my best advice for the events list is to just do what you think is best for yourself and everyone else - you can never please everyone in a one-day competition. I also think it's best to find a venue first, and then a willing delegate as well so you can discuss what is feasible for a first time competition.



Yeah I need to find a venue. I have an idea or two but mot sure. I kinda wanted to see how much interest there was and there seems to be a lot. No delegates are really close so that is a problem. But I'll figure it out. You want to come all the way out to delegate ?  Yeah I am trying to limit events more because it will probably be tough to do too many.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah I need to find a venue. I have an idea or two but mot sure. I kinda wanted to see how much interest there was and there seems to be a lot. No delegates are really close so that is a problem. But I'll figure it out. You want to come all the way out to delegate ?  Yeah I am trying to limit events more because it will probably be tough to do too many.


You mentioned that you had an idea or two for the venue. So what are your ideas?


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you have an approximate date? Summer is a little vague.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 7, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> ... We are planning for it to be late June (so everyone is out of school). So is their interest? pizza?





Bh13 said:


> Do you have an approximate date? Summer is a little vague.



Read the OP :3


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh haha I didn't see that. Thanks.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2014)

Please for the love of everything don't pick the 21st.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 7, 2014)

Depending on the number of 7x7 rounds I might be interested in hitchhiking out there.


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Please for the love of everything don't pick the 21st.



please for the love of everything don't pick anywhere in July

Edit: June is pretty much good for me, but don't pick the 21st, I need tofu to film XD

<3


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 7, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Please for the love of everything don't pick the 21st. pizza?





kclejeune said:


> please for the love of everything don't pick anywhere in July
> 
> Edit: June is pretty much good for me, but don't pick the 21st, I need tofu to film XD
> 
> <3




Please for the love of everything pick the date that works best for you, the delegate and the venue! 

If it doesn't work for other people then that sucks for them.


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Please for the love of everything pick the date that works best for you, the delegate and the venue!
> 
> If it doesn't work for other people then that sucks for them.



Well obviously the date needs to work for competitors if the competition is going to happen..


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Well obviously the date needs to work for competitors if the competition is going to happen..


I just messaged Ryan about possible dates, but obviously a venue and a delegate are needed first. Hopefully we can work with any dates other than July and June 21st, which shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Well obviously the date needs to work for competitors if the competition is going to happen.. pizza?



Yea so lets find a date where the max number of competitors can go but oooopps that date doesn't work for either a Venue or a Delegate.

Sounds like a great plan :tu


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Yea so lets find a date where the max number of competitors can go but oooopps that date doesn't work for either a Venue or a Delegate.
> 
> Sounds like a great plan :tu



The easy way to get the most people is to ask the delegate and venue which dates work for them. Then make a poll voting for any of x number of dates that would work for you, and pick a date from those.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm leaning towards June 28 if the venue and delegate are good with it. Not quite sure about where yet but I have an idea. There is this great space at this special school in my district. Great natural lighting (basically a wall is windows) and it encourage STEM so they might do it. Not sure if they would let me use it but definitely intriguing.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The easy way to get the most people is to ask the delegate and venue which dates work for them. Then make a poll voting for any of x number of dates that would work for you, and pick a date from those. pizza?



Then wait for the organizers to find out those dates before you start saying which dates do and don't work for you.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 8, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Please for the love of everything pick the date that works best for you, the delegate and the venue!
> 
> If it doesn't work for other people then that sucks for them.



I was just putting it out there.  Walker gets crabby on the forums.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 22, 2014)

Is there any new info on this? I'm interested if it's on that date


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

I found out I'm here for the first half of July also  not worried about the date as long as it isn't the 21st


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Is there any new info on this? I'm interested if it's on that date


Hey guys, i actually messaged Ryan a few days ago about info and he said "
I have been pretty busy lately with school. I have two big projects, a documentary, and teaching my english class for one day. I am going to talk with my dad about this. He is okay with me doing it. So maybe in the next couple weeks we can get some stuff figured out. Sorry about not responding and not having much worked out. "


----------



## Pryge (Apr 23, 2014)

Only 3 Hours away from me, I'd defiantly go!


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd be interested in going. How likely is it that there will be 4x4 though?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> I'd be interested in going. How likely is it that there will be 4x4 though?


When i was talking to Ryan about what events he wanted to do, he definitely was going to put 4x4 on the list. I would say probably a 90% chance if not higher. You can expect that 4x4 will be an event.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 24, 2014)

So I am working on the details at this point. 

Events that could occur:
2x2
3x3
OH
Skewb
4x4
7x7
5x5
BLD
Pyraminx

That's nine events. These are the events I want and others want. No bigBLD or FMC for sure. I don't want mega, square-1, or clock. I want 6x6 but I'll say tentative on that. Please don't ask for more. Thanks. Sounds like lots of interest! I hope to have the details by the beginning of May. But we'll see.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 24, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So I am working on the details at this point.
> 
> Events that could occur:
> 2x2
> ...



That's a looooot of events for a first competition. You might want to scale back one or two, especially considering you have one medium length event (4x4) and two long events (5x5 and 7x7).

Also, do you have a delegate or venue yet?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 24, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> That's a looooot of events for a first competition. You might want to scale back one or two, especially considering you have one medium length event (4x4) and two long events (5x5 and 7x7).
> 
> Also, do you have a delegate or venue yet?



Not yet. I am seriously working on it now. Yeah I think taking off 5x5 will be necessary. Maybe BLD too. I think I'll have to put cutoffs on big cubes.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 27, 2014)

Just saw this thread. If this happens I will definitely go, I live very close to KCK. Maybe would be able to convince 1 or 2 newbies too.


----------



## Me (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh hey this is almost driving distance. Not thrilled about the events, but I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## Zyrb (May 12, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 12, 2014)

Soo umm yeah...

I really underestimated school. I have like no time whatsoever. So I regret to inform you but it will not be for a while. I'm leaning towards early August before school starts. I will be able to pull that off. I am sorry for getting everyone's hopes up.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 12, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Soo umm yeah...
> 
> I really underestimated school. I have like no time whatsoever. So I regret to inform you but it will not be for a while. I'm leaning towards early August before school starts. I will be able to pull that off. I am sorry for getting everyone's hopes up.


That is only really a month and a half delay, so that is not too bad. I am definitely still going to go though regardless of when it is


----------



## kcl (May 12, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Soo umm yeah...
> 
> I really underestimated school. I have like no time whatsoever. So I regret to inform you but it will not be for a while. I'm leaning towards early August before school starts. I will be able to pull that off. I am sorry for getting everyone's hopes up.



Ahh, that's gonna be tricky for a lot of people just FYI. It's right after Nats (first weekend in august) and then Indiana is august twenty-something.


----------



## Zyrb (May 13, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Soo umm yeah...
> 
> I really underestimated school. I have like no time whatsoever. So I regret to inform you but it will not be for a while. I'm leaning towards early August before school starts. I will be able to pull that off. I am sorry for getting everyone's hopes up.


That's cool. I will go no matter when it is, hopefully it doesn't stop too many further away cubers.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 13, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Soo umm yeah...
> 
> I really underestimated school. I have like no time whatsoever. So I regret to inform you but it will not be for a while. I'm leaning towards early August before school starts. I will be able to pull that off. I am sorry for getting everyone's hopes up.



Well that's understandable. I may not be able to attend if it does happen in August simply because of nats and of course school, but I'm rooting for it to happen anyway.


----------

